

Mongo Style Queries for PouchDB/CouchDB - daleharvey
http://nolanlawson.github.io/pouchdb-find/

======
arthursilva
I'm hoping 2.0 (which will include the MongoDB query syntax) will bring
CouchDB back from the dead. It's a great system.

